# Mách mẹ 7 bí quyết giúp trẻ thiết lập thói quen tự giác làm bài tập



## ngoclan (23/8/19)

Giúp bé thêm hứng thú và tập trung hơn với những giờ làm bài tập về nhà chỉ bằng những cách sau đây.
Bài tập về nhà không chỉ giúp trẻ học về các môn học ở trường, đây còn là một trong những phương pháp hữu hiệu giúp bé học được tinh thần nỗ lực và có trách nhiệm.
Những mẹo dưới đây sẽ giúp đỡ trẻ thiết lập thói quen làm bài tập về nhà thật tích cực và tràn đầy hứng thú.

*Tạo cho trẻ góc học tập hoàn hảo:*
Góc học tập, bàn ghế trẻ em, nơi mà bé thực hành những bài tập được giao về nhà cần có đầy đủ ánh sáng và thực sự yên tĩnh. Nơi đó không có tiếng ồn gây phiền nhiễu của tivi, những đứa trẻ khác đang chơi hoặc mọi người nói chuyện điện thoại.

*Chọn một thời gian cố định để làm thực hiện bài tập về nhà:*

*



*​Một số trẻ sẽ thực hiện bài tập về nhà tốt nhất nếu chúng giải quyết bài tập ngay sau khi đi học về vào buổi chiều; những đứa trẻ khác có thể hoàn thành chúng tốt nhất nếu con dành thời gian thư giãn và chơi sau buổi học, và làm bài tập vào buổi tối.
Hãy quan sát mốc thời gian nào là phù hợp với trẻ, cùng chúng lựa chọn và thiết lập thời gian làm bài tập về nhà thật thích hợp và tuân thủ cũng như thực hiện nghiêm túc lịch biểu đó.

*Hãy để con bạn đóng vai trò quyết định trong việc thiết lập thời gian biểu học tập:*
Hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn và trẻ đều nhất trí về thời gian và địa điểm đã định, việc này có thể loại bỏ một số bất đồng liên quan đến bài tập về nhà giữa cha mẹ và con cái, những bất đồng có thể khiến con trở nên bất tuân và xao nhãng việc làm bài tập về nhà.

*Quan sát quá trình làm bài tập về nhà của bé:*
Hãy quan sát xem liệu trẻ có bị mắc kẹt trong một loại bài tập khó nhằn hoặc dễ bị phân tâm, mất tập trung trong thời gian làm bài tập?
Trẻ có hiểu được bài tập không, hoặc con có đang làm những dạng bài tập khó hơn so với khả năng của bản thân mình? Việc học của con có bị gián đoạn bởi tivi, các cuộc gọi điện thoại, hoặc những cuộc tán gẫu của những thành viên khác trong gia đình?
Hãy tìm hiểu những khó khăn mà con đang mắc phải, hỗ trợ và giúp chúng giải quyết, thậm chí trường hợp con mất tập trung hoặc bài tập khó quá với khả năng của trẻ, hãy nhờ sự hỗ trợ và thiết lập cuộc trao đổi nhỏ từ giáo viên mà con đang theo học để có hướng hỗ trợ trẻ đúng đắn nhất.

*Đừng thay bé làm bài tập về nhà:*

*



*​Hoàn toàn ổn khi giúp con bạn tập trung và sắp xếp cách tiếp cận bài tập, nhưng đừng bao giờ can thiệt quá sâu hoặc thay con làm hoàn toàn các bài tập đó.
Mẹ hãy thỉnh thoảng hỗ trợ bé giải quyết bài tập theo các hướng khác nhau; tuy nhiên hãy luôn giữ quan niệm rằng con nên cố gắng thử chúng bằng mọi cách có thể trước khi nhờ sự giúp đỡ từ bố mẹ.

*Đưa ra phản hồi tích cực:*
Thỉnh thoảng nhìn vào bài tập về nhà của con bạn và khen ngợi bé về tất cả những điều bé đang làm. Nếu bạn tìm thấy lỗi, đừng chỉ trích. Thay vào đó, hãy cùng nhau xem lại điểm sai đó của con và cố gắng cùng con chỉnh sửa lại chúng.

*Giữ liên lạc với giáo viên của con bạn:*
Nếu trẻ đang gặp vấn đề về bài tập về nhà, chẳng hạn như gặp khó khăn trong việc hoàn thành bài tập hoặc làm thế nào để hoàn thành chúng, hoặc nếu bé cố tình bỏ qua chúng  thì hãy nói chuyện cho giáo viên biết. Giáo viên có thể điều chỉnh các dạng bài tập để chúng phù hợp hơn với khả năng của trẻ.


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (24/8/19)

Theo mình ngày náo cũng nhắc con ngôi vào bàn học là sau nó tự giác


Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

